# Ammonia/Nitrite spike?



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

I've been cycling my tank now for about 3-4 weeks, Ammonia peaked at 1.0ppm, then today it has dropped to just below 0.25
But...Nitrite has stayed at 5.0ppm.
Ph 7.5 Nitrate 20-both fine.

Is this cycle nearly complete? when will the nitrite drop?

Help and info very much appreciated.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

its getting closer. the nitrites will drop after they have finished spiking. due to the fact you still have ammonia i dont think it has spiked yet. you know by now every tank cycle is different just wait it out be patient and keep a eye on params. im sure you have a good week left though imho could be longer could be shorter.


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Cheerz AS


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Sorry, just want to confirm that you say your nitrites are 5 ppm and not .5 ppm. 5 seems to be extreme. I personally never seen a cycle go past 2 ppm on the nitrites so im a little baffled on that.


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Dr. Giggles said:


> Sorry, just want to confirm that you say your nitrites are 5 ppm and not .5 ppm. 5 seems to be extreme. I personally never seen a cycle go past 2 ppm on the nitrites so im a little baffled on that.


Indeed, and the fish are still living







but do you think they will last?


----------

